# Feedback request for paperplain.com



## martin (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to do some upgrades to my site in the next month and thought it would be a good idea to seek out some input.

Feedback on things like design, layout, navigation, information, images, etc. (more so than the design of the t-shirts) would be greatly appreciated. I am thick skinned, so feel free to be blunt with any criticism.

I know my checkout requires you to create an account and many people consider this a negative, but I don't think I have any options there. I also realize the site could stand a few more designs, and those are on the way..



Thanks for any feedback in advance.. the site is www.paperplain.com


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Not too bad overall. Add alt text for every image, not just the header graphic. Why is there empty whitespace at the bottom of the main page?


----------

